# HELP please 1124p



## randyman (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi everyone 
I need help just got this dsp 1124 and need help setting it up to my 1646 svs sub ?????
please anybody??????????????????
thanks 
Randyman:dizzy:


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Have you used REW to do sweeps of your room and figure out what filters you need?
If not, then it might be difficult to figure out exactly how you need to program the BFD.

Also, have you looked at the BFD guide: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfdguide/

Finally, can you explain a bit more about what it is you are having problems with?


Mitch


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, I just re-read your post. Are you trying to figure out how to connect it to the sub?
Basically, you need two cables with an RCA connector on one end and a mono phone plug on the other. 
One cable goes between the receiver (subwoofer output) and the BFD (input). The other cable goes from the BFD (output) to the subwoofer input.

I once had the same question. This thread might help: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-rew-forum/1725-what-cables-where-buy.html


Mitch


----------



## randyman (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Mitch 
I know how to hook it up Im just having problems setting it up this is all new to me if you guys could point me in the right direction that would be great ??
Thanks again
Randy


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> point me in the right direction


First read THE BFD GUIDE

Then read the REW HELP FILES

brucek


----------

